# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد کی میاد

## samsam

سلام میخواستم بدونم دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد کی میاد

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## fafa.Mmr

بعد از انتخاب رشته سراسری نوبت ازاده 
زمانشو فکر کنم دوسه روز دیگه اعلام کنن 
سایت دانشگاه ازاد رو هر از گاهی چک کن

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## دنیا99

بااجازه از استارتر گرام :Yahoo (4): من موقع ثبت نام برا کنکور دانشگاه ازادو نزدم ینی گزینه ای نبود که بزنم الان میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم برا ازاد با نه؟؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> بااجازه از استارتر گراممن موقع ثبت نام برا کنکور دانشگاه ازادو نزدم ینی گزینه ای نبود که بزنم الان میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم برا ازاد با نه؟؟


بله میتونین.

----------


## -AMiN-

*چند روز دیگه منتشر میشه 
پروسه انتخاب رشته ازاد چند روز بعد از سراسریه*

----------

